# Hilton head



## takedown2win (Aug 23, 2013)

My family and I are headed to Hilton Head on Monday. I would like to fish, but am debating whether to get a charter, rent a boat, or fish a lagoon. The charter price is going to seem to run me $400 - $600, quite frankly a little out of my price range for four hours. Reading the posts on this site, it sounds like surf fishing is not all that great in the area due to the flat and shallow shores, is that correct? 

What about the lagoons? It sounds like they hold a variety of salt water game of decent sizes. Is that true?

Any other thoughts? The only surf/pier/salt water fishing I have done has been in VA and NC, so please do excuse my ignorance if I misstated something or misunderstand the fishing in the area (or state).


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Where will you be staying? I always stay in Palmetto Dunes. I fish the surf in the mornings and lagoons in the evening. There is a variety of species in the lagoons. Red drum, some very large ones, trout, a few tarpon, black drum and flounder. Plenty of spot and pinfish if you have kids that want to fish. I bring my bass fishing tackle use popping corks with gulp with good success. Johnson silver minnows work well. If you have a cast net you can catch mullet to use for bait. I hope this helps. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

I was just there last week at the sea pines. They don't allow surf fishing during the day, but people still do it. The nearest ocean pier is on Tybee Island which is an hour away. I caught about 17 whiting/pomps/sea robins there. There is a brackish boat dock/pier a few minutes away from Hilton Head. There are also head boats on the island that will be about 60 bucks a person.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

dang abass, i have been staying at the wrong place at HHI all these years. Only thing i ever caught in lagoons around South Forest Beach were bream and bass including one five lber. ok my 12 year old son caught it but i took the pics. As long as you go out early or late noone will hassle you surf fishing 2win. Have caught many whiting,sea catfish(watch out for the sharp and poisonious fins),small sharks, rays,and the rare trout and redfish. Advice to all . Wear water shoes or do the stingray shuffle when going out to cast into surf. Also take a bottle of vinegar this time of year for jellyfish stings. :fishing:


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

steve2 said:


> dang abass, i have been staying at the wrong place at HHI all these years. Only thing i ever caught in lagoons around South Forest Beach were bream and bass including one five lber. ok my 12 year old son caught it but i took the pics. As long as you go out early or late noone will hassle you surf fishing 2win. Have caught many whiting,sea catfish(watch out for the sharp and poisonious fins),small sharks, rays,and the rare trout and redfish. Advice to all . Wear water shoes or do the stingray shuffle when going out to cast into surf. Also take a bottle of vinegar this time of year for jellyfish stings. :fishing:


The lagoon in Palmetto Dunes is fed from Shelter Cove. They raise gate let water in and fish come in also. There is some very good fishing there, especially Reds and trout. But I agree, if you fish early and late in the surf you won't have any problems. Had the best success surf fish ever this year. The pompano and whiting bite were incredible. Caught enough fish for three fish frys in two weeks. The wife and I are thinking of going for a few days this October. Never been down during the fall, but who knows.


----------



## steve2 (Jun 2, 2013)

will be down sept 7 to 14 this year. was there in early oct. two years ago and was surprised at lack of bites. Might have been because of offshore huricanes.Have seen guys catchin fish at the island side of the inlet just south of shelter cove. they said usually flounder there but that time only spots cause gate was closed. heh where is good place to net shrimp for bait other than going off island?


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

steve2 said:


> will be down sept 7 to 14 this year. was there in early oct. two years ago and was surprised at lack of bites. Might have been because of offshore huricanes.Have seen guys catchin fish at the island side of the inlet just south of shelter cove. they said usually flounder there but that time only spots cause gate was closed. heh where is good place to net shrimp for bait other than going off island?


The area around the under pass that goes from Palmetto Dunes to Shelter Cove can be a good place for catching bait. Flounder and trout also. Good luck to you.


----------

